# xenon -- problem in wiring?



## yoontroi (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi!

I have hella xenon ballasts and ignitor put on my 97 M3 (HELLA GEN 4 H.I.D ballasts 5DV 008 290-00). The right beam went out and chaning the bulb did not work out. A mechanic at the dealer shop told me that it would be a problem of the ballast but it does not seem to be a problem of the ignitor or the ballast (I plugged each of those into the left and it worked fine). Is it possilbe to get a trouble in the wires? Any idea how I can get a new part for the circuit and fix those? I went to the dealer last time but the they told me that I should get the part myself, since they didn't know the exact part I used. 

I will appreciate your help.


----------

